# Getting my first handgun. Need help please.



## icebeam (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm debating between a p99, Beretta Px4 Storm, springfield XD .40? Which one would be a good choice and why? I have always been attracted to the p99 so if their all even I would pick that.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

icebeam said:


> I'm debating between a p99, Beretta Px4 Storm, springfield XD .40? Which one would be a good choice and why? I have always been attracted to the p99 so if their all even I would pick that.


as we know nothing about you or what purpose the gun will serve this is like asking a blindman to pick your paint color.....

all are good guns

btw, welcome to the forum from southern oregon


----------



## icebeam (Sep 28, 2011)

For home defense. I don't want to carry. I also want to go out to the desert every once in a while for target practice. and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

any and all are fine for what you want....pick the one that you like best


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> any and all are fine for what you want....pick the one that you like best


Yep.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I would wait until the Beretta Nano comes out on Oct. I have a Kahr Cm 9 which is an excellent pocket gun for the price. It is about the size of a 
380 but packs a 9 mm punch. It is also incredibly accurate.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Russ said:


> I would wait until the Beretta Nano comes out on Oct. I have a Kahr Cm 9 which is an excellent pocket gun for the price. It is about the size of a
> 380 but packs a 9 mm punch. It is also incredibly accurate.


as the op is looking for a gun "*For home defense. I don't want to carry*" i am a little confused as to why you are recommending pocket guns????


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well the obvious is two are striker fired one is not. I've heard the P99 has a very, very good trigger with a very short reset. I like the XD 40, fits my hand well, I own two PX4's which are excellent handguns. All three manufactures are top of the line therefore reliability should not be an issue. You have good taste in choosing these three so I can't chime in on which one not to get. It all comes down to which "you" like better. I'd go to U-tube and search reviews on the pistols with an open eye. Go to a shop and get a feel for them, most preferably would be shoot them all, but sometimes thats hard to do. I like DA/SA hammer fired handguns as a personal preference, some like striker fired. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Check out a range that rents and try them out to see which you can shoot best then decide. Shoot as many different ones as you can, don't forget to try revolvers either. It is about what you can shoot the best.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Tony has the right answer, for home protection you might think shotgun a good remington 870 pump will make someone think before moving further into your house.

Just a thought
Shoot safe, JT


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Since you are new to handguns and don't want it for concealed carry, I would recommend a full sized pistol. My personal favorites are the CZ-75 in any of its variants, 1911 clones, XDs and Glocks. There are plenty of others.

A lot of new shooters are intimidated with the .40 S&W chambering, until they learn to use a proper grip. .45 ACP is actually a more comfortable round to shoot in a full sized pistol, and 9mm is the most practical, due to the range of ammo that can be used in it.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*First of all welcome to the forum. Personelly I would go with the PX4 simply because it is NOT striker fired and that is a personel dislike of mine along with poly frame pistols. However like I said those are personel choices and to say further I would either opt for the XD 40 or the PX4 because I don't know anything about the P99 can not judge them, however Springfield and Beretta are both fine weapons.*


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

All are good guns. Selecting a handgun is a personal choice. If there is a range where you can rent each one of your prospects, I would do that and try them out. If you do not have that option, then go with whichever feels best to you in your hand (when you hold them at your local gun store).

We can't tell you which one to get, because every person is different. We can only point out the differences between the handguns you are considering.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Like Rockhound suggested go to a range that rents them. buy some ammo try out several calibers and sizes its like buying a car buy the one that your most comfortable with. You will be the one using it, others may say this kind that and some will say that kind but whats best for them may not be best for you. You will have to decide on which is comfortable in your hand and which one you hit the X the most. with that I'll say good luck on finding it and happy shooting.

JBarL


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Your pistol selection is quit good, but you will have to select what you like. Telling somebody what there ideal pistol is is like trying to buy a purse for my wife. No matter how hard I try I'll surely get it wrong. 
Now in the home protection a pistol and shotgun are a very effective combo. The pistol can be kept close and is best used to get to a serous defensive gun IE the shotgun. My own personal selection is a .45 colt DA revolver with 3 inch barrel and a remington 870 short barrel extended mag. scatter gun with a light attached. I use the light to verify target before I shoot. Use a presser pad switch to light only when ready, don't need to advertise where I am before that.


----------

